# Site Move Announcement Oct 29-2004



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2004)

Sometime in the next few days I will be moving MartialTalk to a new hosting enviroment.  I realize that we just moved a month or so ago, however things have not worked as I had hoped.  This new move will hopefully fix the issues we have encountered with time outs, slow page loads and other errors.

I have setup the DNS here to require an update every 15 minutes.  I will also be pointing the account at the new address once everything is copied over. This should result in everyone rapidly seeing the new address as fast as possible and minimize our downtime.

I apologize for the short notice.

-Bob


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 29, 2004)

Thank you for the notice ... and for the decision to move. The performance of the site is noticably not as good as it was since the last move.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 29, 2004)

Hope its a smooth transfer for you Kaith!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2004)

I've been trying to work things through with the new datacenter, and the simple truth is, the server we moved to, despite having better specs on paper, couldn't handle the load as well as the old one.  I'm honestly quite disappointed in this. 

I've talked with the new hosting company over the last month, told them what our requirements were, etc. and they have assured me that their server can more than handle what we're going to be throwing at them for a while to come.

(And, we're going to be throwing a lot at them....There are some BIG! things in the works for what I'm calling MT- Phase 3)


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 29, 2004)

Sounds exciting, Kaith!  Hope it goes smoother for you this time!


----------



## Zepp (Oct 29, 2004)

Good luck and a smooth move.  See you guys on the other side.  :wavey:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm waiting on a few bits of info and we'll be all set.  
I've already got everything except the forum database uploaded to the new site.  I'm working out a few details and coordinating with their server staff to make this as smooth and fast as possible.  It took me about 45 minutes to download the test backup, and about an hour to upload it.  Add an hour for configs, importation, etc. and we should be moved within a 3-4 hour downtime window.  I'm going to do this as soon as I can, so if you see the "Were moving" sign up, check back in a few hours and everything should be cool and froody again. 

Then I start on the extras again.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 30, 2004)

Gives Kaith a moving kit. 


Compass 
Rope just in case of hanging needed for Techs
Aspirin for Headaches
Hammer the universial tool for those tight spots when parts will not cooperate. 
Magnet to threaten computer components that will not comply with request. 
How to Sweet Talk Techs to get what you want BOOK for Dummies.


----------



## someguy (Oct 30, 2004)

Don't worry about the magnet.  The sledge hammer works abit better.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 30, 2004)

I've got everything ready to go.  Everything but the forum database has been setup and configured. So, should be finishing this within the next few hours.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 30, 2004)

Best of luck with the new company


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 31, 2004)

Ok, everything should be good. A few more tests and if anyone has any problems, please post them here.

Thank you, and my apologies on the long delay.


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 31, 2004)

Props To BoB!!

I noticed that it took an hour longer than the clock says ...  

Appreciate your persistance.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 31, 2004)

Ok, last of the bugs has been smashed ... I hope! 

I'd like to thank Matt from RackNine for helping me get everything moved over and having the patience to deal with me in a late-night frazzled mode. 

Please let me know if this is better, worse, the same, etc.

I'm gonna catch a nap now...... z_z


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 31, 2004)

Thank you for all the hard work, Bob.   :asian:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 31, 2004)

It looks fabulous this morning, dahlink.

Hope you got some sleep.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 31, 2004)

Awesome, 'possum!  Thanks again for all your hard work!!


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 31, 2004)

Yeah, its clipping right along.  Good work, Kaith.  Thank you so much. TW


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 31, 2004)

Theres a few hiccups at the moment, which should iron themselves out in a day or so as the servers load is balanced.  We're sharing a server with several other active forums like ourselves, so on occasion there may be a small lag in loading pages. Give it a couple minutes and it should iron itself out.  

I'll be monitoring from my end, and the server folks are aware of it and taking care of things.


----------



## Zepp (Nov 1, 2004)

Not to be a downer, but I have run into a lot of these little hiccups in a period of just a few minutes.  So far, this is worse for me than before the move.  I hope balancing the server load is all there is to it.


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, after 5:30, it was like a three minute wait to change pages or my browser would come back that nothing happened.  I got down to the bottom of the last page of a thread and it stopped, wouldn't scroll any farther.
Then it just picked up.  Hope its not major too. TW


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 1, 2004)

The hiccups are being caused by short term spikes in the server load caused by databases being backed up.  I've been qeeping the server admins aware of the hiccups and we should be seeing an improvement within a day or so.

The most recent few minutes was caused by the tweaking of the database backups.  It will usually run late at night / early morning for the North American crowd. (2-4AM EST)


----------

